# FSA - Florida Surf Angler Rods ?



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I was surfing the web and came across a link to "Florida Surf Angler" rods . They have some really nice looking items and appear only to use high-quality hardware.

Question - Does anyone know whose Rod Blanks they use ? 

On one of their rods, they mention that it has a "parabolic" action, which made me think of Lamiglas . . .


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

Unless Steve has changed the rods are made on afaw blanks and have been around for awhile.The 13ft is a very nice rod.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

definitely not Lamiglas...Steve mentioned to me that they are built with similar composition to an AFAW...definitely built with high quality hardware...I have a 12' bullet for sale, only reason Im selling it is the action is a bit too light for my taste...the 13' surf is getting rave reviews and much more ass to it...the bullet I have is rated up to 4, but I was looking for something a little heavier....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmm . . . If he's using AFAW blanks, along with Fuji Seat & Alconite guides, those rods have a very nice "price point", even though the blanks are mass-produced in China !


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

:fishing:......and if you're real nice, Steve might consider giving you a discount for bringing his "inflatable fish decoy" picture to the forefront!....

All kidding aside, I doubt anyone could go wrong with any of the products affiliated with Steve or the FSA.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BigWillJ said:


> ...and if you're real nice, Steve might consider giving you a discount for bringing his "inflatable fish decoy" picture to the forefront!...


Hmm ... Might just do that, if he throws in a "decoy" ... LOL !


----------

